# It's been found :D



## Catwoman76 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes it's a miracle , the DS has been found in Tia's bedroom, about 5.20pm.
The girls looked for the Ds when we got home.  They were eating their dessert and I said" J can you think of a another place you may have put it or somewhere you might not of looked, because I will have to have a word with your mum's because we still can't find the DS. J said " oh can I go and have another look, I said yes of course you can" J left the table ( even though I wouldn't normally allow this in the middle of eating) and a minute later she said she found it.  There in her hand was Tia's turquoise DS.  I was gobsmacked but so happy at the same time, Tia was over the moon with happiness, and J said she found the DS behind Tia's Cd tower!!!!!!!! J got the prize, and was out the door so quickly, when her mum turned up, that she left her MP3 player on top of the freezer, but EL ran after her, and gave it back to J, well, all's well that end's well. I don't know how she did it, it's all very suspicious, but Tia has got it back and we we have to draw a line underneath it.  So I had to let you all know. Whoa hoo!!!. The girl in question will not be coming back to our house. Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2011)

Yayyy so pleased hun the DS has been found what a weight off your and Tias mind, mmmm im pleased that girl wont be coming back to your house either what she did was horrible, aww im so happy xx


----------



## Monica (Feb 9, 2011)

That's brilliant! I hope the other girl's games will suddenly turn up too, now J hasn't got a DS anymore.
Quite right that J isn't coming to your house anymore. We had to do the same with one of Carol's friends who stole her purse.


----------



## macast (Feb 9, 2011)

oh wow.... Sheena..... that is brilliant.  did you already look behind the tower?  could it have been there?  otherwise how did J manage to get down from the table and find it when her mum had taken home her school bag so presumable she had nowhere to hide it to bring it back.

so glad it is all sorted.... let's hope the other girl gets her games back too


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 9, 2011)

Phew thank goodness for that.  Now fingers crossed the other little lass has her games returned as well.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 9, 2011)

macast said:


> oh wow.... Sheena..... that is brilliant.  did you already look behind the tower?  could it have been there?  otherwise how did J manage to get down from the table and find it when her mum had taken home her school bag so presumable she had nowhere to hide it to bring it back.
> 
> so glad it is all sorted.... let's hope the other girl gets her games back too



Hi macast I did look behind the CD tower a few times, the girl J had a change of clothes bag, but I still don't know how the heck she did it?????? She's either going to grow up a Magican or a Con Artist!!
I told a friend as we walked home from Brownies tonight about what happened and how it just appeared and she said she had the same girl round and 2 items went missing, one was a ring given to her by her mum.  Her husband was so close to going round to J's house, but decided against it.  She hadn't told anyone about it until now. I am shocked. If the girl is like that now, what is she going to be like when she's a teenager and an adult.
I hope EL 's 2 games turn up, but if not, Tia's dad and I will try and make it up to her.  Thank you for all your good wishes. Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2011)

Sheena, not to throw a spanner in the works but was still giving her the prize a good idea? it kinda gives a message that if you steal you get a reward


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 9, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi macast I did look behind the CD tower a few times, the girl J had a change of clothes bag, but I still don't know how the heck she did it?????? She's either going to grow up a Magican or a Con Artist!!
> I told a friend as we walked home from Brownies tonight about what happened and how it just appeared and she said she had the same girl round and 2 items went missing, one was a ring given to her by her mum.  Her husband was so close to going round to J's house, but decided against it.  She hadn't told anyone about it until now. I am shocked. If the girl is like that now, what is she going to be like when she's a teenager and an adult.
> I hope EL 's 2 games turn up, but if not, Tia's dad and I will try and make it up to her.  Thank you for all your good wishes. Sheena x


 
Steffi, Monica, Sue Thanks for all your help and idea's, such a shame about Carol's purse though.  You just don't know, do you?  Hopefully it's all finished now, it has been a bit of a worry. Sheena x


----------



## Monica (Feb 9, 2011)

Sheena - this girl just took a liking to the purse, there was no money in it. Carol then went to her house, saw it and took it back without saying anything. This was about 2 years ago.

I'm only telling you now, as your problem has been solved.

Fiona had a similar incident too. She took a Tamagotchi to school and it disappeard. The teacher had an immediate suspect. She had a chat with the class. As I read with the children on one to one, it was very lucky for me to be able to read a particular story with the suspect about this girl losing her paper aeroplane and how upset she was (this was sheer coincidence!!!). So I told her how upset Fiona was. She said to me, well she can buy another one. I replied that that wasn't possible and it wouldn't be special like the other one, as she received it for her Birthday from her sister. The next day this girl brought the Tamagotchi back. The girls were about 6 then.


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2011)

Im actually going through something at school with son at the minute his fleece has gone missing only since monday but still no sign my dad got it him as its the skewl fleece with the logo and that on so many kids have the same, the teacher has asked all kids to check therte fleeces but no one seems to have it, im not letting it drop so until its found im telling my lad to keep asking the teacher nagging her, ?15 of my pensioner dads money is alot.some kids has it and will more then likely know it to, his name is on the coller label in black felt and on the label inside in big enuff letters, so im not happy at mo and dont invisage it turning up anytime soon


----------



## Monica (Feb 9, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Im actually going through something at school with son at the minute his fleece has gone missing only since monday but still no sign my dad got it him as its the skewl fleece with the logo and that on so many kids have the same, the teacher has asked all kids to check therte fleeces but no one seems to have it, im not letting it drop so until its found im telling my lad to keep asking the teacher nagging her, ?15 of my pensioner dads money is alot.some kids has it and will more then likely know it to, his name is on the coller label in black felt and on the label inside in big enuff letters, so im not happy at mo and dont invisage it turning up anytime soon



Oh for goodness sake!!!
 I hope it does turn up. It is more likely to as his name is on his collar. That's the trouble when they have to wear uniform, everyone's the same.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 9, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Sheena, not to throw a spanner in the works but was still giving her the prize a good idea? it kinda gives a message that if you steal you get a reward



Yes I know what you mean steffi, it was an idea given to me from a member on the forum.  I had to think about Tia, and getting her DS back, which cost father christmas over ?100 and Tia has bought some of the games herself.  The prize cost ?3.00 from poundland.  It was either going to be the softly softly way, or saying something outright to her mum at school( which I would of done if it hadn't of turned up).  I thought it was better to do it this way.  I'm sure she knew I was on to her, all the girls are 10 so they know what's what.  I do think maybe , that a younger child may think along those lines, but then I may of used a different tatic.  I had to do something and it worked. It's just trying to make the right choice to get a good outcome. It's hard being a parent, isn't it ? Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2011)

Monica said:


> Oh for goodness sake!!!
> I hope it does turn up. It is more likely to as his name is on his collar. That's the trouble when they have to wear uniform, everyone's the same.



Yeah i know just hope it does,her had to come home bloomin freezing the night he came out without it, my dads coming soon and i dunno what im guna say/do... we are certainly not shelling out for another..


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2011)

oh yeah sheena it was the best thing u cud do hun, 100 is alot of money to many families....... at least now that J is not allowed in ur house then something like this wont happen again x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 9, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Im actually going through something at school with son at the minute his fleece has gone missing only since monday but still no sign my dad got it him as its the skewl fleece with the logo and that on so many kids have the same, the teacher has asked all kids to check therte fleeces but no one seems to have it, im not letting it drop so until its found im telling my lad to keep asking the teacher nagging her, ?15 of my pensioner dads money is alot.some kids has it and will more then likely know it to, his name is on the coller label in black felt and on the label inside in big enuff letters, so im not happy at mo and dont invisage it turning up anytime soon



We have had text's sent to us telling us a childs jumper or shirt has gone missing in the class and can we have a good look at home/ our childs school bag etc.  A boy's cycle helmet went missing, he's in Tia's class, and it was found in the Infant school? Also on Monday, a girl was crying after school because she took her pearl necklace into school, left in her bag and then it was gone.  So mum and girl went back into the school, probably to the girls class. I am writing a note to Tia's teacher to tell her the DS has been found. Hope the fleece turns up soon, it's so flipping annoying  Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> We have had text's sent to us telling us a childs jumper or shirt has gone missing in the class and can we have a good look at home/ our childs school bag etc.  A boy's cycle helmet went missing, he's in Tia's class, and it was found in the Infant school? Also on Monday, a girl was crying after school because she took her pearl necklace into school, left in her bag and then it was gone.  So mum and girl went back into the school, probably to the girls class. I am writing a note to Tia's teacher to tell her the DS has been found. Hope the fleece turns up soon, it's so flipping annoying  Sheena



only texts i ever get off them is to say dont forget school is closed on such s such day etc , sorry for hijacking your thread Sheena,i will give it till friday then if no sign will want more words with his teacher...hate to see him in tears


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Sheena glad the DS is back were it belongs. I hope your sons fleece soon turns up Steff

Hardwork this parent lark isnt it.


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 9, 2011)

So glad the DS has turned up - not surprised J will not be back in your house - what a little madam


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm really glad that Tia has her DS back. Well done on sorting it out.xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2011)

Well still no sign of lads fleece and today he came out and said a boys trousers have gone missing after PE  bizarre


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm glad the DS has turned up. I bought one for a friend as a present for Easter and her birthday rolled into one and when she looked at the price she was gobsmacked.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 11, 2011)

Caroline said:


> I'm glad the DS has turned up. I bought one for a friend as a present for Easter and her birthday rolled into one and when she looked at the price she was gobsmacked.



So am I Caroline, I saw J's mum yesterday and she thanked me for the presents that J 'won' and I said did J tell you what she got the prize for? and the mum said because J found Tia's DS, OMG if only she knew, if only........................... Sheena


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so gald you got the DS back.

Steffie - my daughter is so tall i had to buy a Small adult school sweatshirt (new school too), and within three weeks it had gone for a walk from the changing rooms, it could only have been nicked by a year 7, it would have swamped anyone else (it did her about, but not in length...)

I too kicked up stink, as it costs ?4 more than the kids ones.  Eventually the headteacher gave us a second hand one from lost property with the logo on (which they HAVE to have as its part of the uniform) but only because i had replaced it with a plain one (cheapy new from e-bay) and she was having her photo done.

We have also lost one football sock (!) two pairs of pe shorts and a pe bag(which was electric blue with forever friends bears on ???)  .....  and its only February.

They have also had one shoe disappear, and a complete uniform......poor boy had to come out in the snow in black shorts and yellow polo shirt - everything else had gone!!!!!!

School is one the most expensive past-times, dont you think......lol..


----------



## shirl (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Sheena,

So pleased to hear that Tia as her DS back, great news. 

love, Shirl x x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 11, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> I am so gald you got the DS back.
> 
> Steffie - my daughter is so tall i had to buy a Small adult school sweatshirt (new school too), and within three weeks it had gone for a walk from the changing rooms, it could only have been nicked by a year 7, it would have swamped anyone else (it did her about, but not in length...)
> 
> ...



I know it's shocking isn't it.  I hope steffi got her lads fleece back.
Thanks shirl x Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2011)

Well update is no sign of fleece, the notes have been popped in registers and theres also a note being popped in kids book bags which is what there reading book and homework come home in.....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 13, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Well update is no sign of fleece, the notes have been popped in registers and theres also a note being popped in kids book bags which is what there reading book and homework come home in.....



Hope some parent realises that they have got the wrong one and you get your one back.  Sheena x


----------



## Steff (Feb 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hope some parent realises that they have got the wrong one and you get your one back.  Sheena x



me 2 , like i said to my mate if i noticed my lad had picked up another kids fleece id take it in the next day, altho how often and why wud u check the coller of your kids fleece no need is they, so from that respect we dont think theres much chance of it turning up its gone on to long now x


----------



## fruitloaf (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been following this thread recently. Sheena, I am really impressed by your patience in encouraging the child concerned to return the DS. I think that giving them an opportunity to give it back in a non confrontational or humiliating way was a good idea. Do you think her mum is aware she is stealing things? if not then I wonder whether it might be an idea to mention it to her (if you know her well enough, think she will believe you etc). It's a difficult one to call, but if I had children I would like to think other parents would tell me if they were being troublesome.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 14, 2011)

fruitloaf said:


> I have been following this thread recently. Sheena, I am really impressed by your patience in encouraging the child concerned to return the DS. I think that giving them an opportunity to give it back in a non confrontational or humiliating way was a good idea. Do you think her mum is aware she is stealing things? if not then I wonder whether it might be an idea to mention it to her (if you know her well enough, think she will believe you etc). It's a difficult one to call, but if I had children I would like to think other parents would tell me if they were being troublesome.



Hi fruitloaf thank you for your kind words.  If the DS hadn't been returned I would of spoken to J's mum.  The mum is, well, not an approachable person.  She hardly speaks to anyone, on the odd occasion she does talk, if you went to speak to her, say, the next day she would just walk past you.  Not sure the mum knows that she steals things, but I did write to the teacher to tell her Tia's DS was 'found' and J 'found' it.  I thought the teacher should be aware of what J was doing, I don't know if she will reply to my letter. 
 Thanks so much for your interest.  As I said before, being a parent is difficult and I try to do or say the right thing ( but as we all know, it doesn't always work out that way)  Sheena x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

Sheena, I have been following the story too. I'm so impressed by how you handled everything and that you got the DS back  I wonder if the kleptomania is linked to the mother's behaviour - some kind of thrill and secret desire for attention that she doesn't get from her mother? Amateur psychology! 

When I was very young (6/7) a friend I had known since birth started giving me things that it was clear he had been taking from his own home without his parents permission - one was a wad of German banknotes from the 1930s. I told my Mum and she gave them back to his father. His dad was OK, but hardly home but his mother was dreadful. Unfortunately, although he was a nice lad he never really escaped from the manner of his upbringing. Parenting is such a difficult thing!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Sheena, I have been following the story too. I'm so impressed by how you handled everything and that you got the DS back  I wonder if the kleptomania is linked to the mother's behaviour - some kind of thrill and secret desire for attention that she doesn't get from her mother? Amateur psychology!
> 
> When I was very young (6/7) a friend I had known since birth started giving me things that it was clear he had been taking from his own home without his parents permission - one was a wad of German banknotes from the 1930s. I told my Mum and she gave them back to his father. His dad was OK, but hardly home but his mother was dreadful. Unfortunately, although he was a nice lad he never really escaped from the manner of his upbringing. Parenting is such a difficult thing!



Thanks Alan, that's very kind of you.  The girl in question can be a bit rude and aburpt at times, and she seems to talk to her mother like that.  One  time we were in the school hall after school ( can't remember what is was for) but the same girl hit or whacked her younger sister and the mother just put her hand out and never said a word!!!!
The girl has only been here for a couple of hours at a time, and honestly, that was just enough, best wishes Sheena  p s The mum is German !!! ( pps,I have nothing against German people and germany is a beautiful country , I went there in 1984)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> ...p s The mum is German !!! ( pps,I have nothing against German people and germany is a beautiful country , I went there in 1984)



Next time you see her say 'Guten Tag meine kleine Kartofelnblumen!' - Hello my little potato flower - and see if that brings a smile to her face!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Next time you see her say 'Guten Tag meine kleine Kartofelnblumen!' - Hello my little potato flower - and see if that brings a smile to her face!



I'll have to have a good think about that one Northerner  Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2011)

*Update on fleece.*

Well my sons fleece was found at playtime this morning and by home time it had been taken again , i am so mad id of rather it never turned up then that grr, it was found by a year 6 girl and handed in to sons teacher...grr . teacher said she is going to look for it tonight.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 16, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Well my sons fleece was found at playtime this morning and by home time it had been taken again , i am so mad id of rather it never turned up then that grr, it was found by a year 6 girl and handed in to sons teacher...grr . teacher said she is going to look for it tonight.



Hi steffi do you know where the girl found it, it baffles me how things go missing and then turn up, or in your lads case, disappears again.  How annoying and frustrating  Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2011)

no she did not she just handed it to his teacher, ive popped a little note in his book bag addressed to his teacher as to where we go from here, i told her if its not found by start of half term which is tomorrow she will get a visit from me when i pick lad up at 3.40..... i said to o/h i have every mind to get the school to pay for a new one as we certainly aint guna get it from our pocket but he said no chance they will just say its not there reponsibility to look after fleeces, what even though someone from your school quite obviously took it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2011)

More to the point Steff, it was in the safekeeping of the teacher after it had been handed in!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 17, 2011)

Steffie said:


> no she did not she just handed it to his teacher, ive popped a little note in his book bag addressed to his teacher as to where we go from here, i told her if its not found by start of half term which is tomorrow she will get a visit from me when i pick lad up at 3.40..... i said to o/h i have every mind to get the school to pay for a new one as we certainly aint guna get it from our pocket but he said no chance they will just say its not there reponsibility to look after fleeces, what even though someone from your school quite obviously took it



Very annoying steffi, the only other thing is for the teacher to talk to the class about stealing/hiding things and for the 'thief' to bring the item back and discreetly leave on the teachers desk.  What year is the class steffi? Sheena x


----------

